# What is 1-AD?



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2004)

What is it? 
What does it do?
How natural is it?
Would it harm my Liver and kidney?
Where can I get it?
How much?
Is Var really a midget?


----------



## madden player (Nov 18, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What is it?
> What does it do?
> How natural is it?
> Would it harm my Liver and kidney?
> ...


It is a steroid, or a pro hormone or whatever supp companies wanna call it.  It is a androgen (male hormone).  It is not natural to supp your body with hormones, but I will admit there are worse things you could be doing or adding to up body.

It is unlikely 1-ad will harm your liver, kidneys, whatever, but the possibility for a negative interaction with the drug is always a possibility.  I have never touched any of the OTC juice but all my buddies have tried it and most are not impressed with any of it.  Too many sides, not enough gains.

If you are interested in 1-ad you can find it anywhere; prices vary so shop around.

Var could be a midget, who the fuck cares.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> It is a steroid, or a pro hormone or whatever supp companies wanna call it. It is a androgen (male hormone). It is not natural to supp your body with hormones, but I will admit there are worse things you could be doing or adding to up body.
> 
> It is unlikely 1-ad will harm your liver, kidneys, whatever, but the possibility for a negative interaction with the drug is always a possibility. I have never touched any of the OTC juice but all my buddies have tried it and most are not impressed with any of it. Too many sides, not enough gains.
> 
> ...


 1-AD is not a steroid. It is a pro-hormone and it is not the title that a company gives it. Pro-hormones are converted to testosterone. Don't let opinons of uninformed people scare you away from PH/PS use. Yes there can be unwanted side effects, but 1-AD is one of the safest PH's and if you are informed and run a cycle safely you will not see any permanent side effects. Read the PH/PS sticky for more info.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2004)

> Read the PH/PS sticky for more info.


Will do.


----------



## madden player (Nov 18, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> *1-AD is not a steroid. It is a pro-hormone* and it is not the title that a company gives it. Pro-hormones are converted to testosterone. Don't let opinons of uninformed people scare you away from PH/PS use. Yes there can be unwanted side effects, but 1-AD is one of the safest PH's and if you are informed and run a cycle safely you will not see any permanent side effects. Read the PH/PS sticky for more info.


Where did the term Pro-hormone come from??  When I was in school, Androstenedione was an androgen (male sex hormone- or steroid); Hell, I was also under the impression that Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) was a steriod; the term pro hormone was not even around when I was in school. The fact that these sometimes mild *androgens* ie. 1-androdiol (a hormone that has masculinizing effects) have to be converted to a more powerful steroid in the body means that they are not *'real'* steroids/androgens/male sex hormones??

I am sorry but my definition of 'steroid' will never change.


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2004)

1 ad is the first year after the death of Christ


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2004)

Pro hormones are any substance that has to be converted in the liver to form test. A pro-steriod or steriod does not have to be converted because it is already active form.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Where did the term Pro-hormone come from?? When I was in school, Androstenedione was an androgen (male sex hormone- or steroid); Hell, I was also under the impression that Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) was a steriod; the term pro hormone was not even around when I was in school. The fact that these sometimes mild *androgens* ie. 1-androdiol (a hormone that has masculinizing effects) have to be converted to a more powerful steroid in the body means that they are not *'real'* steroids/androgens/male sex hormones??
> 
> I am sorry but my definition of 'steroid' will never change.


 Well obviously your definition of steroid and the actual definition of steroid are different, but i wonder which one is incorrect?


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Pro hormones are any substance that has to be converted in the liver to form test. A pro-steriod or steriod does not have to be converted because it is already active form.



Some conversion still has to take place doesn't it? If it didn't it would already be test in the bottle.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Some conversion still has to take place doesn't it? If it didn't it would already be test in the bottle.


Nope............M1T is a Steriod. Just a legal loophole that was not covered under the original steriod bill.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Some conversion still has to take place doesn't it? If it didn't it would already be test in the bottle.



No. 

A prohormone is not an active hormone.  It will have no hormonal effect on the body unless it is connverted to an active hormone.  In most cases, there are enzymes in the body that convert the PH to the active hormone.  So if you take 100 mg of a PH, not all of it will be converted, and if you don't have the proper enzymes, you will not convert any.

A steroid is a type of hormone that does not need conversion.  It is already active.  And androgen steroid, is a hormone that will exert androgenic effects (enhance male characteristics).  An anabolic steroid is one that exherts anabolic effects.  And androgenic anabolic steroid is one that does both -- this is just about every steroid used by bodybuilders.  They are not all "test".

1-AD or 1-androstendiol is a PH that converts to 1-testosterone, which is an active hormone (a steroid).


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> 1-AD or 1-androstendiol is a PH that converts to 1-testosterone, which is an active hormone (a steroid).


I'm glad someone finally pointed this out. How could people think it converts to testosterone?


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> A prohormone is not an active hormone.  It will have no hormonal effect on the body unless it is connverted to an active hormone.  In most cases, there are enzymes in the body that convert the PH to the active hormone.  So if you take 100 mg of a PH, not all of it will be converted, and if you don't have the proper enzymes, you will not convert any.
> 
> ...




I understand this but I was always under the impression that even M1t underwent some change after passing through


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone finally pointed this out. How could people think it converts to testosterone?




I think it is easy for one to make this leap because of the fact your body shuts down natural test production presumably because it thinks the body is already flooded with test.

That, I believe is the logic behind the thought.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I was looking for something that would help me but something that won't tax my weak liver.


----------



## Du (Nov 21, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> 1 ad is the first year after the death of Christ


After the birth, dumbass.


----------



## topolo (Nov 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> After the birth, dumbass.




It's after death dipshit.........that is why it is ad and not ab.


----------



## Du (Nov 21, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> It's after death dipshit.........that is why it is ad and not ab.


AD = anno domini. Not "after death". He died in 33 A.D. Whos the dipshit?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

Touche


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> AD = anno domini. Not "after death". He died in 33 A.D. Whos the dipshit?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> AD = anno domini. Not "after death". He died in 33 A.D. Whos the dipshit?


  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmowned...


----------



## topolo (Nov 24, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> After the birth, dumbass.




you are, go back and reread how time was tracked back then


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

can you feel the love ?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 24, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> you are, go back and reread how time was tracked back then


Yes, the calander was different, but AD = anno domini. The term was used to mean the year of our lord. Despite differences on when exactly Jesus was born, the year 1AD should be approximately Christ's first year as a mortal man on this earth.


----------



## topolo (Nov 24, 2004)

not according to jews for Jesus


----------



## Du (Nov 25, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Yes, the calander was different, but AD = anno domini. The term was used to mean the year of our lord. Despite differences on when exactly Jesus was born, the year 1AD should be approximately Christ's first year as a mortal man on this earth.


 
Thank You.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 25, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Yes, the calander was different, but AD = anno domini. The term was used to mean the year of our lord. Despite differences on when exactly Jesus was born, the year 1AD should be approximately Christ's first year as a mortal man on this earth.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 25, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> not according to jews for Jesus


"Jews for Jesus" Is this a new Hybrid religion??


Either way, they live by the same calander now; unless they're in China 

Jesus was Jewish.So was Hitler. Bill Gates probably doesnt even know hes Jewish : ) (OK, OK, j/k, j/k!!!!)


----------



## topolo (Nov 25, 2004)

they are


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 25, 2004)

Jews for Jesus basically believe in Jesus, buy still adhere to most of the Jewish laws & practices.

My understanding of them anyway.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 25, 2004)

this thread has been hijacked


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 25, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> this thread has been hijacked


 long time ago


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

If the original poster had done the simplest of research, there wouldnt be this thread in the first place. 

The hijacking was done in good fun though, of course.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> If the original poster had done the simplest of research, there wouldnt be this thread in the first place.
> 
> The hijacking was done in good fun though, of course.


I did do a search and unfortunately the information that I received was insufficient. However I did get most of my questions answered and in addition to getting them answered I brought a new awareness to the product *1-AD*.

I also enjoy being *hijacked*, *bound* and *gagged*


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I did do a search and unfortunately the information that I received was insufficient. However I did get most of my questions answered and in addition to getting them answered I brought a new awareness to the product *1-AD*.
> 
> I also enjoy being *hijacked*, *bound* and *gagged*


LOL.

Its cool, Min0. 1-ad sucks, IMO, and doesnt deserve more attention. So I wouldnt be proud of that.  

You got any more questions?

As for the binding, hijacking, and gagging....... talk to Max. Hes your man.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks, the Max stuff ....been there done him....


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> 1-ad sucks


I think it works very well when stacked with something that provides some test. After about a month of taking it as a standalone, you either want to stop the cycle or not lift due to lethargy. But, it the 5th and 6th week where I really developed.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 1-ad sucks


 I thought it was great for a first cycle. I saw great gains, but wouldn't go back to it after running other cycles but it's great for beginners.


----------



## maakx (Nov 29, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> wouldn't go back to it after running other cycles but it's great for beginners.




What you mean gococksDJS what other cycles works for you better   


Maakx


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 29, 2004)

maakx said:
			
		

> What you mean gococksDJS what other cycles works for you better
> 
> 
> Maakx


 It worked great for me as a beginner because when run correctly there are almost no sides and great gains, but I have run several 1-Test and M1T cycles since then and yes I have seen better results with them, but have also been able to anticipate and deal with the sides better due to my past experiences with PH/PS's, which is why something like M1T is not good for beginners.


----------

